# Cspire gs3



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

They need too make a thread for the cspire galaxy s 3 I want too put jellybean on it but of course there's no thread. PLEASE MAKE ONE
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abcleanonme (Sep 30, 2012)

I agree. I just picked mine up and can't wait to get started. We need to sort out what the differences are with this model (its SCH-L710, which would put it close to Sprint's version) and we need a separate forum to do so.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Yea they need too get on it or merge threads. I'm wanna put it on my friends but of course there's nothing for it because there's not a forum. Right bow I'm using my sgs 1 running on jelly bean still works like new but I want a sgs3 but until there's some devoloment for it I won't be buying it

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tehphr4nk (Nov 16, 2011)

abcleanonme said:


> I agree. I just picked mine up and can't wait to get started. We need to sort out what the differences are with this model (its SCH-L710, which would put it close to Sprint's version) and we need a separate forum to do so.


I thought that C Spire got the same devices as US Cellular, though my understanding may be wrong. And if the device is the same as US Cellular wouldn't all we have to do it modify the build.prop of a US Cellular build and insert C Spire's carrier code?


----------



## abcleanonme (Sep 30, 2012)

This is what I thought. When flashing in CWM, the CM10 for Sprint flashes with no problems. However, the USC build of CM10 fails with


```
<br />
assert failed:  getprop("ro.product.device") == "dsusc" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "d2usc"<br />
E: Error in /emmc/Download/cm-10-20120929-NIGHTLY-d2usc.zip<br />
(Status 7)<br />
Installation aborted.<br />
```
I suppose this could be changed in the build.prop but I wasn't sure if there were any other risks associated.


----------



## tehphr4nk (Nov 16, 2011)

abcleanonme said:


> This is what I thought. When flashing in CWM, the CM10 for Sprint flashes with no problems. However, the USC build of CM10 fails with
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


It looks like you're right. Using Sprint's rooting method is working for C Spire Phones. I am little timid to link to XDA, but never the less. ROMs are still iffy.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1912634

I wonder if I could take a Sprint rom and put C Spire's carrier code in there and get better service.


----------



## jasonc331 (Sep 4, 2012)

Can any of you cspire guys post a build.prop and apn ? All the USC roms break data and I have 2 different APN setting found on the net. Maybe one of you have a SG2 if not any post would help then maybe we can get a Cspire converter


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Look in the cspire showcase section it has a ROM convertor it should work for the gs2 been it just inserting a carrier code

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

One of you guys need to get ahold of someone from the cyanogenmod team and get them what they need to start building cm10 for your sgs3...after that is done and you start getting stable builds, you can start talking to other teams and getting official support....I suggest getting ahold of noobnl to get help getting cm10 working for your phone

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasonc331 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah we (Cspire Users ) don't get much love  But if one of you don't mind please post the build.prop and apn. So I can check if I have something wrong. I used a USC Samsung tool to get me back to stock and don't have an original.


----------



## ocs111 (Jun 15, 2011)

will the rom converter we used with the showcase convert the sprint rom's to cspire?? I remember it asked what device you were converting from and too but I can't remember selections available.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Yea I think the ROM konvetor will work been its just inputting carrier info but don't take my word for it









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasonc331 (Sep 4, 2012)

Guess I'm blind ,someone please link this cspire converter. I can test on SG2 SCH-R760 that has no data atm.


----------



## Fazzl86 (Dec 27, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32390-tool-romkonverter-konverts-all-fascinateshowcasemesmerize-roms-100112/


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

Fazzl86 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...ze-roms-100112/


im willing to bet money that this tool will not work for this phone...but by all means, give it a go. just dont have your hopes to high...plus, without a pit, we have no clue how similar the partitions are (i'll guess its like the d2usc), so please be careful testing this stuff out...ill see what all i can find out for you guys


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Yea it was just a suggestion don't take my word for it







just trying top help









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasonc331 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah I didn't try to install the mod it said it patched. Was to nervous. But I did look at the apn it was going to inject and they are different than the ones included with CNA.

CNA HAS:
<apn name="Cellular South" numeric="310023" mcc="310" mnc="023" apn="internet" user="null" server="null" password="null" proxy="null" port="" mmsproxy="null" mmsport="" mmsprotocol="null" mmsc="http://pix.cellularsouth.com/servlets/mms" type="mms" />

The Converter injects these:

<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8' standalone='yes' ?>
<apns count="1">
<apn name="Cellular South" numeric="31123" mcc="311" mnc="23" apn="Cellular South" user="" server="*" password="*" proxy="" port="" mmsproxy="" mmsport="" mmsprotocol="" mmsc="http://pix.cellulars...om/servlets/mms" type="" />
</apns>

So maybe you Cspire guys can confirm which one is right..... Please


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

The one in the convertor are the right ones

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasonc331 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks, if so maybe pass that along to the guys at CNA. Way to green to suggest a Developed team has something wrong


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Wait what

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

I can vouch the ones in the convertor by a very good developer is correct

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasonc331 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah that was hard to read I guess. What I was trying to say maybe someone needs to let the guys at CNA know they have the wrong apns in their release for cspire.


----------



## jasonc331 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey , I was wondering if any of you Cspire guys could verify some Mobile Data settings for me ? I had to flash my SG2 with a generic carriers total tar and trying to piece my data settings back together.


----------



## Chanteur (Oct 22, 2012)

I am rooted running stock ROM atm. Prior to rooting I went into Data mode (##3282#) and went into edit (MSL is all 0's). I copied all the APN settings. There total of 8x APNs in the Galaxy S3. EHRPD & LTE. There are varients for Admin, IMS, Internet & Tether. They are almost all the same as well. Will post them here.

For the Admin variants:
Name: EHRPD/LTE ADMIN (EHRPD or LTE depending on which type of connection)
APN: admin.cs4glte.com
Proxy: Not Set
Port: Not Set
Username: Not set
Password: Not Set
Server: Not Set
Authentication Type: Not Set
APN Type: fota
APN protocol: IPv4
APN Roaming Protocol: IPv4
Bearer: LTE/EHRPD (depending on if it is LTE or EHRPD)

For the IMS APN I will post only the differences from above.
IMS:
APN Name: EHRPD/LTE IMS
APN: ims.cs4glte.com
APN Type: ims

Internet:
APN Name: EHRPD/LTE INTERNET
APN: internet.cs4glte.com
Authentication Type: None
APN Type: Default,dun,mms

Tether:
APN NAME: EHRPD/LTE Tether
APN: tether.cs4glte.com
Authentication Type: Not Set
APN TYPE: tethering

MMS:
MMSC: http://pix.cspire.com/servlets/mms
Proxy: 66.175.144.91
Port: 80
MCC: 311
MNC: 230

Further, I inquired about signal and frequencies with CSpire. They have Band 12 of the 700MHz LTE Spectrum (Lower Blocks A&







. However, due to lack of devices, they broadcast the LTE on the 1900MHz spectrum in Northern Mississippi. This may be why custom ROMs are not working with 4G, ATT/Verizon utilize their 700MHz spectrum and so ROMs may be built to look there and not the 1900MHz spectrum.

Further, here is the source code from Samsung for the SCH-L710. Can prolly utilize this to port over CM10 or another custom rom. Compairing the 2x and getting the data to fully work. Link is provided below.

http://opensource.sa...hValue=SCH-L710

I did utilize CM10 Monthly build but noticed I do not get the 4G LTE. As mentioned above I believe its due to CSpire using 1900MHz for their LTE.

Also, prior to rooting I pulled the Latest PRL off of my phone utilize CDMA Workshop. Id put it here, but dunno how.


----------



## Chanteur (Oct 22, 2012)

I am not much of a techie. But I did use Sprint's method of rooting which works 100%. I now have stock ROM with root access. If it is possible, I have no problem helping out in any way shape or form. I copied everything I could from the data profile of my phone.

If it is possible, I can pull my modem & baseband firmware. I already have backup of the latest PRL I can share. If I am correct, the PRL, Modem, and Baseband firmware should contain the data from stock rom about data access.


----------



## ocs111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Anybody know of any new development, just curious as to what everyone is running??


----------



## Bigmike (Aug 1, 2011)

Kind OT but I would like to see USCC acquire C-spire to become a national carrier. FWIW I believe Uscc is going to be rolling out an unlimited 4g plan (unlimited talk text and data for around $40) just like T-Mobile's.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Bigmike said:


> Kind OT but I would like to see USCC acquire C-spire to become a national carrier. FWIW I believe Uscc is going to be rolling out an unlimited 4g plan (unlimited talk text and data for around $40) just like T-Mobile's.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


I wish the would too cspire sucks lol for 60$ you can get 400 minutes, unlimited texting, and unlimited data BUT NO VIDEO STREAMING OR DOWNLOADING BIG FILES WTF FOR 60$ COMPLETE RIP-OFF

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

